# freezing whole milk



## PamB

I have a milk share where I get 1 gallon of organic raw milk each week, what is a good way to freeze it? Can I freeze it and then use it for cheese making? soap making? etc.? I know there is probably threads that deal with this, but with dial up it takes me a long time to find things, thanks. Pam


----------



## steff bugielski

It freezes well. I only freeze fresh, 2 day old max. It will last for 3-4 months with no signs of freezing when thawed. If frozen for much longer it tends to separate but still safe to use.
I use water jugs to freeze filled 7/8 full.


----------



## madness

I've been following the Fias Co Farm recommendation for freezing milk lately. I tried freezing in glass jars, even with head room I had too many break. I don't have plastic jugs around, so I'm using ziplocks. One of our customers does it all the time and says it works great. I haven't yet defrosted one in the ziplock, so I'm not sure!



> I just pour the milk into new quart Ziploc freezer bags (still warm from the goat) and stack them freezer. Use REAL Ziploc bags because "off brands" tend to leak. DO NOT freeze in glass! Glass is extremely dangerous, it can break very easily in the freezer (as the milk expands as it freezes). Never freeze in milk jugs from the store; they cannot be cleaned well enough at all and will contaminate your milk. When you thaw your milk (in the Ziploc bags) be ready for the bags to leak, they almost always do. Put the bags in a dish as you thaw the milk. I thaw in the fridge, on the counter and sometimes in the microwave. Thawed milk can have "clumps" in it sometimes, but it is nothing to worry about. I find frozen milk will keep fine 6 - 8 months in the deep freeze.


http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milking.htm

Once defrosted, I've used the milk for drinking and cheesemaking. Seems to be just fine!


----------



## PamB

thank you so much, I forgot to ask what to freeze it in, i will do it in the Ziplocks, I have been feeding leftovers to my chickens, but it seems a waste to do that when i could be using it for cheese, we aren't big milk drinkers. 
thanks again, Pam


----------



## cmharris6002

Also, milk freezes best in a freezer without Auto Defrost. The thaw and freeze cycles tend to cause separation.

Christy


----------



## springvalley

Christy is right, milk is best frozen in a deep freeze, and plastic bags work great, milk will last a good time in there. You can use the milk for most anything you want.Thanks Marc.


----------



## madness

cmharris6002 said:


> Also, milk freezes best in a freezer without Auto Defrost. The thaw and freeze cycles tend to cause separation.
> 
> Christy



Thanks for that tip! I will move the frozen milk bags to the deep freeze!


----------

